# tug genetics



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

hello can i check gecko genetics if you breed tug phantoms together wat are the ofspring also tug sunglows and tug super hypo tangerines cheers:2thumb:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Depends on you point of view if you do it from TUG Point of view is as esay as.

Phantom X Phantom = Phantom.
Sunglow X Sunglow = Sunglow.
Tangerine tornado X Tangerine tornado = Tangerine tornado.

BUT in the real world it's NOT that cut and dry.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

penfold said:


> hello can i check gecko genetics if you breed tug phantoms together wat are the ofspring also tug sunglows and tug super hypo tangerines cheers:2thumb:


Why start a new thread when this was answered yesterday?


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

sorry did not realise this was fully answered . wat did you mean its not that simple


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

penfold said:


> sorry did not realise this was fully answered . wat did you mean its not that simple


No need to apologise, ive just re read my post and it came across quite rude which it was not intended to.

Its not that simple because as i said in the other thread TUG class anything that expresses tug snow albino and which has originated from their sunglow and snow lines as phantom, whether it expresses hypo or not.
So obviously the outcomes will differ depending on whether your phantoms are carrying the hypo gene.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

penfold said:


> sorry did not realise this was fully answered . wat did you mean its not that simple


Tug throws all there leo's in the same basket.Look at phantoms and sunglows.You'll find there all genetically differant.

Sunglows from TUG range from [TUG]Talbino normal tangerine,[TUG]Talbino hypo tangerine,[TUGTalbino super hypo tangerine.

Phantoms from TUG range from [TUG]Talbino snow,[TUG]Talbino snow tangerine,[TUG]Talbino hypo snow,[TUG]Talbino hypo snow tangerine,[TUG]Talbino super hypo,[TUG]Talbino super hypo tangerine. 

Like i said not so cut and dry in there breeding result.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

ok cheers these geckos are way to complicated give me boas anyday lol


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

gazz said:


> Tug throws all there leo's in the same basket.Look at phantoms and sunglows.You'll find there all genetically differant.
> 
> Sunglows from TUG range from [TUG]Talbino normal tangerine,[TUG]Talbino hypo tangerine,[TUGTalbino super hypo tangerine.
> 
> ...


blimey how am i supposed to know which is which i think ill have to put up pics of the babys and let everyone decide wat they are


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

penfold said:


> blimey how am i supposed to know which is which i think ill have to put up pics of the babys and let everyone decide wat they are


Do you own parent breeders ?.If so post them and we can givew you a idea of the offspring outcome.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

phantoms


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

these were ordered as 5 stars


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

No hypo in them so effectively TUG SNOW albinos

outcomes are:
50% Snow albino
50% albino

or

100% Snow albino


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

sunglows


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

cheers guys for any help


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

The last lot are lovely sunglows and Super Hypo tangerines out of them you'll get sunglows and hypos/super hypo tangs.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

thank you lots and lots ill put some baby pics up when they start to hatch cheers


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

penfold said:


> these were ordered as 5 stars


Talbino dominant snow.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

penfold said:


>


Talbino dominant snow.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

penfold said:


>


Super hypo tangeringe baldy.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

penfold said:


> sunglows


Talbino super hypo tangerine carrotail baldy.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

wat does baldy stand for :2thumb:


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

no head spots. so bald headed, baldy, lol.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

i see,:lol2: i need a book


----------

